# Carpets v hard floors in winter in double floor vans?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

For those of you with removable carpets with hard flooring under and double floored winterised vans, do you have your carpets in or out in winter? Is it best to leave them in for warmth (and risk getting them grubby) or do you get more warmth from the floor with out them, and have ease of cleaning? Just interested what other people do!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I do not use them. Love to walk on the heated floor.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I leave them in but use a Turtle Mat to in the entrance to dry the shoes. Not cheap but and excellent product.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We leave ours in, however we have a mat at the hab door entrance for the shoes


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We took our carpet out the day we bought the van. It will go in again the day we sell it. I like the warm floor and we have two dogs, Alan.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*CARPETS*

CARPETS OUT ME THINKS MUCH CLEANER


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We use the mats you get at JML that you can wash pluss a rubber mat at the top of the steps to remove you shoes on.

Mats are easy to clean and remove so her indoors can vac the place out now and then.

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

We have one of those green mats that attach to the retracting step, wipe feet on that on way in, then a Turtle mat to leave shoes on to dry when wet.

The carpets are left in for a more 'homely' feel.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We had a runner made up for the central aisle, much easier to whip it out and give it a brush down outside that the originals...










Pete


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

The runner is a good idea but hot easy in our van as our table slides backwards and fotwards on double 'railway lines'. It's a good system, but you can guarantee whenever you drop anything tiny, it ALWAYS drops down the 'tracks'!!! :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, and if one of our dogs is going to be sick it's dead cert that's where they will do it, Alan.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

The carpet in our motorhome is fixed so we have big mats in front of the cooker and fridge and a wide runner in the lounge ~
best tip we use is to put an old bath towel in the doorway and take our shoes off on it and use slippers ~
the dog unfortunately will not wear wellies or slippers so we have another old towel to try to dry her off on ~
Then when the towels get wet or muddy we just put them in the wash and use a clean one
Quite a boring reply but it works for us
Merry Christmas 
Cath


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Carpets and runners every time for us, with a dirt-trapper mat in the doorway, and if necessary old towels down as well.

But then we don't have a double floor, so ours would be relatively cold without!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Not got a double floor but buy remnants from carpet and make my own fitted carpets
then change when they are dirty

joe


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Current van, carpets in for winter and out for summer. Mat in doorway for wiping and shoes. Previous van carpet was so bad when we got the van we threw it out and cut and fitted carpet tiles. Kept a few spares so if any got stained or damaged it was easy job to replace one tile.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Took carpet out when bought the van and have 3/4 washable mats down through, easy to pick up, give quick shake or brush, then straight in washing machine when we get home. They are from dunelm mill, recomended by someone I think on this forum.

Patty


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We have slot together mats for the awning and find them good on the hard floor in very messy weather. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Interlockin...58/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1324419908&sr=8-11
We didn't pay as much as this example incidentally. Ebay has them at a better price.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Got the van in Spring. Carpets looked cosy. Kept them in for the summer, looked good but collect dust and sand - even with a mat outside the door and inside the door and shoes off. Persevered and brushed and vaccumed. Winter came and OUT they've gone. Just love the heated double floor. You don't get the full benefit of the heated floor if the carpets are sitting on top. Plus it is so much easier to keep clean - and less dust for sneezy noses! And they aren't coming back in!
Sal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*mat*



andrewball1000 said:


> I leave them in but use a Turtle Mat to in the entrance to dry the shoes. Not cheap but and excellent product.


Just ebayed "turtled mat" wow, what makes them so expensive?

We use our original Frankia Carpets. The middle one is awkward and the cab ones simply do not fit. But they protect the underfloor. If I sel it, Will cut out new carpets and get them bound at our local mill.

TM


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: mat*



teemyob said:


> Just ebayed "turtled mat" wow, what makes them so expensive? TM


Don't know, but they work so well that they are worth every penny as far as I am concerned. I have just had a new light coloured caret laid in my house and have bought another larger one to protect that. They dry your feet well. In the MH I have a green astroturf type mat first to get any mud off. This can live outside but the Turtlemat is the first thing you step on inside. Your feet are dry after. The Tmat is washable as well.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

turtle mats also seem to last for ever. Ours was bought at Crufts 15 years ago and has been in every van since then. At the moment vanless so its in the front porch till new van arrives. They do do show offers and we bought a new small one at NEC in October but daughter 'borrowed' it!
Pat


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Tried both ways over the years - in and out and found we preferred in. Now we have winter carpets - had them made up locally cheap but practical. Carpets help keep a warm feeling and we swap them over in summer. We give them a run over with the carpet cleaner when we swap.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

Ours stay in throughout the year. Prefer the cosiness of having carpet under foot. When we first looked at our van (used) we didn't think much to the "mid brown" carpets - but thought we could always get another set made up. Turned out that the previous owner had done just that - resulting in the mid brown carpets we saw (and use all the time)! The very luxurious originals are a very light cream colour - looked sensational when we unpacked them and put them in the van. Common sense took over and we removed them after about ten minutes . The are bagged up in the loft until we change vans.


Regards,
John


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Definitely carpets for us, much warmer.

We have both liquid underfloor and blown air, only use the underfloor if its really cold.

Paul.


----------

